

Octopus eating seagull captured in photos (2012) - Mz
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/octopus-eating-seagull-captured-in-photos-1.1132883

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Amateur photographer Ginger Morneau snapped images of the almost metre-long
Great Pacific octopus eating the frantic gull, and when she searched for other
images of similar battles she couldn 't find any — lots of seagulls eating
small octopuses, but not the other way around.

"It became the proverbial fish story, except we had proof," she told CBC News
on Thursday._

